# Ion Voicu (1923-1997)



## TudorMihai

Ion Voicu, born in Bucharest in 1923, was one of the most important Romanian violinists. A former student of Enescu and Oistrakh, he performed in over 100 concerts all around the world, including Paris, New York, London, Rome, Vienna, Tokyo and Berlin. He owned a 1702 Stradivarius between 1956 and 1986, a violin that once belonged to Joseph Joachim. The violin is currently owned by Alexandru Tomescu. He was also the director of the Bucharest "George Enescu" Philharmonic for ten years.

A recording made in 1963 of Voicu performing Paganini's Violin Concerto No. 1















A short video recording of him playing the third movement of Bach's Double Violin Concerto D minor, BWV 1043, with Yehudi Menuhin


----------

